# Linux Mint zerschossen..



## Xanrel (11. August 2019)

Servus! Ich brauche unbedingt etwas Hilfe.

Bin ein Windows Kind, nutze nun jedoch schon seit einiger Zeit Linux Mint auf meinem Laptop.
Habe es jedoch noch nicht geschafft mich reinzuarbeiten. Finde es auch ziemlich schwer mir das selbst beizubringen. (wahrscheinlich Gehirnschaden durch Win)

Jedenfalls wollte ich Tor installieren und auch mal die Signatur überprüfen.. Habe ich noch nie gemacht, sollte jedoch auch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein..?
Hab mir einige GPG Programme etc, aus der Anwendungsverwaltung heruntergeladen. Hab es jedoch mit keinem hinbekommen und die Programme deswegen wieder deinstalliert.

Nun habe ich scheinbar mein Linux zerschossen, denn wenn ich den Zwischenspeicher der Anwendungspaketquellen aktualisiere, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

>GPG-Fehler: Index of /linuxmint sylvia Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY A6616109451BBBF2Das Depot »Index of /linuxmint sylvia Release« ist nicht signiert.Daten von solch einem Depot können nicht authentifiziert werden und deren Nutzung ist daher potentiell gefährlich.Weitere Details zur Erzeugung von Paketdepots sowie zu deren Benutzerkonfiguration finden Sie in der Handbuchseite apt-secure(8).Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://packages.domain.com/dists/xenial/InRelease Verbindung mit packages.domain.com:80 nicht möglich (127.0.0.1) - connect (111: Connection refused)Einige Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder alte an ihrer Stelle benutzt.


Ich denke ich habe ausversehen zu viel GPG deinstalliert? Habe jedoch auch schon wieder versucht GPG in der Anwendungsverwaltung zu installieren.. wahrscheinlich nicht das richtige?
Habe auch schon alle möglichen anderen Spiegelsever probiert..

Hilfe.. :/

*Edit:  gpg sollte drauf sein...?
>gpg2 --version
gpg (GnuPG) 2.1.11
libgcrypt 1.6.5
Copyright (C) 2016 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.

Home: ~/.gnupg
Supported algorithms:
Pubkey: RSA, ELG, DSA, ECDH, ECDSA, EDDSA
Cipher: IDEA, 3DES, CAST5, BLOWFISH, AES, AES192, AES256, TWOFISH,
        CAMELLIA128, CAMELLIA192, CAMELLIA256
Hash: SHA1, RIPEMD160, SHA256, SHA384, SHA512, SHA224
Compression: Uncompressed, ZIP, ZLIB, BZIP2



>apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com A6616109451BBBF2
Executing: /tmp/tmp.y0tIMKUH2u/gpg.1.sh --recv-keys
--keyserver
keyserver.ubuntu.com
A6616109451BBBF2
gpg: key 451BBBF2: public key "Linux Mint Repository Signing Key <root@linuxmint.com>" imported
gpg: Total number processed: 1
gpg:               imported: 1
gpg: no writable keyring found: Not found
gpg: error reading '[stdin]': General error
gpg: import from '[stdin]' failed: General error
gpg: Total number processed: 0


----------



## Teacup (11. August 2019)

Scheinen die gpg-Schlüssel nicht zugreifbar/weg/kaputt zu sein. Wie man das genau regeln kann, weiß ich auswendig aber auch nicht, da muss man sich mal durch graben.



Xanrel schrieb:


> >apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com A6616109451BBBF2



Hast Du das mit sudo ausgeführt?


----------



## Xanrel (11. August 2019)

Ja.. Habe einiges ausprobiert, bin etwas weiter, nur kommt jetzt beim aktualisieren des Zwischenspeichers eine andere Fehlermeldung..
Bin folgend vorgegangen:


jan@banjo ~ $ wget -q -O - https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub  | sudo apt-key add -
[sudo] password for jan: 
OK
jan@banjo ~ $ sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com A6616109451BBBF2
Executing: /tmp/tmp.iC01tAFUNb/gpg.1.sh --recv-keys
--keyserver
keyserver.ubuntu.com
A6616109451BBBF2
gpg: key 451BBBF2: "Linux Mint Repository Signing Key <root@linuxmint.com>" not changed
gpg: Total number processed: 1
gpg:              unchanged: 1

und nun kommt als Fehlermeldung bei dem Zwischenspeicher:

Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://packages.domain.com/dists/xenial/InRelease Verbindung mit packages.domain.com:80 nicht möglich (127.0.0.1) - connect (111: Connection refused)Einige Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder alte an ihrer Stelle benutzt.Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://packages.domain.com/dists/xenial/InRelease Verbindung mit packages.domain.com:80 nicht möglich (127.0.0.1) - connect (111: Connection refused)Einige Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder alte an ihrer Stelle benutzt.


HAB'S hinbekommen!
Warum auch immer war bei zusätzliche Paketquellen "http://packages.domain.com" oder so. Hab das rausgelöscht und nun funktioniert das Aktualisieren des Zwischenspeichers wieder. ))))


Da ich jetzt schon mal hier bin: Hat jemand für mich ne Idiotensichere anleitung zum Überprüfen der Signatur des Tor-Browser?


----------



## DKK007 (11. August 2019)

Wie kann ich die Signatur von Tor Browser ueberpruefen? | Tor Project | Support


----------



## Xanrel (11. August 2019)

Direkt beim ersten Befehl:

jan@banjo ~ $ gpg --auto-key-locate nodefault,wkd --locate-keys torbrowser@torproject.org
gpg: invalid auto-key-locate list
gpg: Invalid option "--locate-keys"


hab's irgendwie nicht so mit Linux 
Hab auch GnuPG installiert, obwohl ich schon gpg2 drauf habe; geht trotzdem nicht


----------



## DKK007 (11. August 2019)

Eventuell stört sich da auch was. Ich würde zu einer sauberen Installation raten.


----------



## Xanrel (11. August 2019)

Wenn ich nur wüsste wie ich das mache..^^

Traue mich jetzt gerade gar nichts mehr.. Denn ich wollte ja eigentlich alles an gpg durch Synaptic rauslöschen und dann neu installieren..
Joa, hatte fast mein System zerschossen..^^


----------



## fotoman (11. August 2019)

Da fehlt anscheinend der eigene public-key und/oder der passende Service zum Abfragen des Selben auf dem eigenen Rechner. (packages.domain. com verweist ja auf 127.0.0.1, also auf den eigenen PC)

Versuchen könntest Du mal das hier beschriebene:
Linux Mint oeffentlicher Schluessel nicht verfuegbar - Administrator
Das aber nur unter Vorbehalt und in der Hoffnung, dass dies (a) nicht schon wieder, wie so viele ältere FAQs, durch eine Ändeurng an Ubuntu/Mint obsolet ist und (b) dann auch alles ist, was fehlt.



Xanrel schrieb:


> Joa, hatte fast mein System zerschossen..^^


Da Du doch "ein Windows Kind" bist sollte bekannt sein, dass man ab und zu mal Backups zieht. Dann verliert selbst ein 'sudo rm -rf /' seinen Schrecken (der UEFI-Bug wurde hoffentlich mittlerweile behoben).

        DKK007 meinte vermutlich die Windows-Lösung: OS neu installieren.


----------



## colormix (12. August 2019)

Linux Neu zu installieren  ist   eigentlich   kein  Großer  Akt  wenn man sich vorher die  System Einstellungen der Programme  und Tools  sichert  und die wieder   zurück spielt auch  die   Firefox und  Thunderbird Profile   , das steht  in einem Verzeichnis und in einem Unterverzeichnis  ,
wenn  man was raus installiert  hat kann man das  theoretisch auch wieder  Neu rein  installieren, 
wenn man was löscht tcha dann sieht  es schlecht  aus das  wieder  zu   reparieren   ist  kompliziert .


----------



## Bunkasan (12. August 2019)

peilnix schrieb:


> oh man
> was ist denn eine  saubere Linux   Installation  ?



Bitte nur Experten! 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Eventuell stört sich da auch was. Ich würde zu einer sauberen Installation raten.



Würde ich auch empfehlen. Dürfte die schnellste und schmerzloseste Option sein. Oder, falls vorhanden, Backup einspielen, falls nicht, ab jetzt welche machen.


----------



## Xanrel (12. August 2019)

Also mein Linux läuft und ich habe nichts manuell gelöscht, lediglich in Synaptic deinstalliert..

Bin eigentlich momentan recht zufrieden mit meinem Linux, da es auf meinem Laptop nicht standardmäßig drauf war und ich damals auch ziemlich gebraucht habe (mit Hilfe) das ordentlich einzurichten.. Auch die Treiber für bspw. W-Lan zu organisieren..

Wie macht man denn am besten Backups? Dann werde ich mir das zur Gewohnheit machen jeweils eines zu machen, bevor ich etwas am Laptop mache was mehr als nur Benutzen ist..
Habe halt auch nur ne 250GB SSD drin und schätze komplette Backups recht groß ein..


----------



## colormix (12. August 2019)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Also mein Linux läuft und ich habe nichts manuell gelöscht, lediglich in Synaptic deinstalliert..



vielleicht  kann man es hier wieder Neu rein installieren von der Ubuntu Seite ? (Batton jetzt installieren ) ,
Synaptic › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de,
 wenn das geklappt haben sollte ? Neu Booten  danach .

Aber auf eigene Gefahr ob das funktioniert  kann ich nicht sagen   weil das die Ubuntu Seite ist .

(ich hatte mal von der Ubuntu Seite für meine Linux Version was nach installiert (Batton jetzt installieren), hatte problemlos funktioniert .


----------



## Bunkasan (12. August 2019)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Also mein Linux läuft und ich habe nichts manuell gelöscht, lediglich in Synaptic deinstalliert..
> 
> Bin eigentlich momentan recht zufrieden mit meinem Linux, da es auf meinem Laptop nicht standardmäßig drauf war und ich damals auch ziemlich gebraucht habe (mit Hilfe) das ordentlich einzurichten.. Auch die Treiber für bspw. W-Lan zu organisieren..
> 
> ...



Bei Debianoiden schießt man sich leider immer noch immer wieder ins Bein, wenn man systemkritische Pakete deinstalliert (aber auch den anderen Distros und deren Derivaten). Auch ohne manuelles Löschen.  Inkrementelles Backup lässt sich relativ leicht mit Bordmitteln automatisiert auf einem Netzspeicher (falls vorhanden) mit einem kleinen Bashscript und rsync und cron realisieren. Im Netz schwirren viele Beispiele rum. Und Backups macht man idealerweise auf einem anderem Datenträger als dem zu sichernden.


----------



## DKK007 (13. August 2019)

Geht auch per GUI: Linux Mint 18.3 wird verbessertes Backup Tool liefern


----------



## Zeiss (14. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Eventuell stört sich da auch was. Ich würde zu einer sauberen Installation raten.



Wegen eines beschi**enes Key-Problems Linux neuinstallieren, jö, läuft bei Dir... Ist doch kein Windows....



Xanrel schrieb:


> HAB'S hinbekommen!
> Warum auch immer war bei zusätzliche Paketquellen "http://packages.domain.com" oder so. Hab das rausgelöscht und nun funktioniert das Aktualisieren des Zwischenspeichers wieder. ))))



Hat sich wohl irgendein Paket eingetragen. Wo hast Du es rausgelöscht? Aus der sources.list?



Xanrel schrieb:


> Wie macht man denn am besten Backups? Dann werde ich mir das zur Gewohnheit machen jeweils eines zu machen, bevor ich etwas am Laptop mache was mehr als nur Benutzen ist..
> Habe halt auch nur ne 250GB SSD drin und schätze komplette Backups recht groß ein..



Was genau willst Du sichern? Nur Deine Daten (also /home-Verzeichnis) oder die komplette Installation? Für beides kannst Du rsync verwenden, bei der kompletten Installation gibt es aber einpaar Sachen zu beachten.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (15. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> vielleicht  kann man es hier wieder Neu rein installieren von der Ubuntu Seite ? (Batton jetzt installieren ) ,
> Synaptic › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de,
> wenn das geklappt haben sollte ? Neu Booten  danach .
> 
> ...



Das tut so Weh es zu lesen. Ich weiß nicht ob DU so bist oder .... Mir fehlen die Worte.

Viele Distros basieren auf UBUNTU (LTS) dazu gehört auch Linux Mint. 

DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.


----------



## colormix (15. August 2019)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Das tut so Weh es zu lesen. Ich weiß nicht ob DU so bist oder .... Mir fehlen die Worte.
> 
> Viele Distros basieren auf UBUNTU (LTS) dazu gehört auch Linux Mint.



Es tut weh dein OT hier zu lesen ,
deshalb habe ich  den Link gepostet weil man da ohne das man da ellenlange Cods eingeben muss die Sachen einfacher wieder rein installieren kann  , TE sagte selber das er Anfänger noch ist .
Und das ganze auf eigenes Risiko weil weiter unten zu lesen ist,
das es  auch zu Problem kommen kann wenn man Code rein installiert die die Version nicht braucht .


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (15. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Es tut weh dein OT hier zu lesen ,
> deshalb habe ich  den Link gepostet weil man da ohne das man da ellenlange Cods eingeben muss die Sachen einfacher wieder rein installieren kann  , TE sagte selber das er Anfänger noch ist .
> Und das ganze auf eigenes Risiko weil weiter unten zu lesen ist,
> das es  auch zu Problem kommen kann wenn man Code rein installiert die die Version nicht braucht .



Backup Möglichkeit mittels Konsole oder über das Interne Backup Tool von Linux Mint.
Bei dir ist es Hacken wenn man die Konsole nutzt.
Und Du bist der Experte auf allen Ebenen. Geh weiter unwahrheiten Posaunen!


----------



## colormix (15. August 2019)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Backup Möglichkeit mittels Konsole oder über das Interne Backup Tool von Linux Mint.
> Bei dir ist es Hacken wenn man die Konsole nutzt.
> Und Du bist der Experte auf allen Ebenen. Geh weiter unwahrheiten Posaunen!



Das Tool was ich bei Mint gesehen hatte sieht aus wie *nu*r ein
Daten Sicherungs- Backup Tool, das ist für Leute die mit einem Dateimanager nicht umgehen können ,
vom System Image Backup  Komplettes Laufwerk sichern steht da nichts?
Genauso gut kann ich auch das komplette Verzeichnis Home mittels Dateimanager auf eine SD Karte, USB Stick kopieren "Alle  Programm/Tool" Einstellungen die 
Emal und Firefox  Profile und in dem Fall wenn man  Mint Neu installiertet ,
kopiert man sich das einfach wieder zurück , dazu brauche ich kein Daten Backup Tool.

Man kann auch unter Linux eine HDD in mehrere Laufwerke aufteilen und sichert seine Einstellungen und die Backups auf ein Laufwerk das Linux nicht braucht um zu funktionieren .


Ich habe nie behauptet das ich ein Linux Experte bin,  es gibt hier aber genug die meinen Experten zu sein und selber Linux noch nie Richtig genutzt haben , die Frage wo speichert Linux seine Programme konnte z.b. keiner hier aus dem Forum beantworten .


----------



## Gary94 (15. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das Tool was ich bei Mint gesehen hatte sieht aus wie *nu*r ein
> Daten Sicherungs- Backup Tool, das ist für Leute die mit einem Dateimanager nicht umgehen können ,
> vom System Image Backup  Komplettes Laufwerk sichern steht da nichts?



Es gibt halt nunmal verschiedene Wege ein Problem zu lösen, so auch hier. Das Backup Tool in Mint nutzt rsync.

Das was du suchst kann zB Clonezilla.



colormix schrieb:


> Genauso gut kann ich auch das komplette Verzeichnis Home mittels Dateimanager auf eine SD Karte, USB Stick kopieren "Alle  Programm/Tool" Einstellungen die
> Emal und Firefox  Profile und in dem Fall wenn man  Mint Neu installiertet ,
> kopiert man sich das einfach wieder zurück , dazu brauche ich kein Daten Backup Tool.



Klar kannst du das machen, ist halt nur umständlicher wenn du halt ganz einfach Verzeichnisse im Backup Tool angeben kannst.

Wenn du das OS neu installieren möchtest musst du das (auf welchem Weg auch immer) ja sowieso machen, da hilft dir ja kein Image dabei


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (15. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> es gibt hier aber genug die meinen Experten zu sein und selber Linux noch nie Richtig genutzt haben



Bei solchen Aussagen erwartest Du hilfe? Man hat Dir des öfteren gesagt/geschrieben, ändere deine Art und Weise wie Du hier mit dem Usern umgehst. Bis jetzt hat sich nichts getan! 



colormix schrieb:


> die Frage wo speichert Linux seine Programme konnte z.b. keiner hier aus dem Forum beantworten .



Man gab Dir eine Wiki Link wie die Verzeichnisstruktur aufgebaut ist. Konntest damit nichts anfangen und musstest auf deine Arbeitstelle nach EXPERTEN fragen!


----------



## colormix (15. August 2019)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Das was du suchst kann zB Clonezilla.
> 
> 
> :



Ich hatte mir dieses Clonezilla angeguckt und das ist so unübersichtlich das ich damit sogar Angst hatte mir das Komplette  OS damit zu zerschießen ,
von diesem Tool kann ich nur abraten.

Was man quasi braucht und was es nicht gibt , 
ein vernünftiges übersichtliches Backup Tool das auch Image LW Sicherungen geeignet  ist , das man sich von der Ubuntu Seite per Script rein installieren kann und das extra eine Boot CD erstellen kann
so wie z.b. bei Paragon Drive Backup  für Windows ist , gibt es leider für Linux noch nicht .

Das Paragon Drive Backup Tool hat mir schon Jahrelang unter Windows teure Dienste geleistet  und mir viel Zeit erspart wenn mal Windows nicht gibt .
Ich weiß  jetzt Allerdings nicht ob das mit den Neueren  Paragon Drive Backup Tools das möglich  ist das man damit den PC bootet und eine System Sicherung macht , rein installieren kann es so nicht weil das ein Windows Tool ist das aus Linux basiert > wie Blöd ist das denn <

ich mache das z.z. bei Linux so  mit dem HD Tool in der Hoffnung das wenn es mal abstützt das ich damit wieder Herstellen kann, ob das funktio9inert weiß ich allerdings nicht  und Sicherheitshalte habe ich mir auch das Verz. Home gesichert falls ich doch Linux Neu installieren muss wenn das mit der Wiederherstellung nicht funktioniert ? Das ganze erinnert mich alles an das Amiga OS wo es auch keine Image Backup Tools gab und man sehr umständlich auf Disketten sichern musste .

Linux Image Richtig als Backup Sichern ist eine Wissenschaft für sich da muss man Studiert haben damit man damit klar kommt .
*
Ich bin nur ein Fortgeschrittener Linux Anfänger aber kein Experte* !


----------



## DKK007 (15. August 2019)

Dein Fortschritt scheint aber ein negatives Vorzeichen zu haben. 

Im einfachsten Fall kann man einfach mit dd / ddrescue ein Image ziehen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. August 2019)

Warum willst du dir Programme immer nur über Webseite nachinstallieren?

Liegt es an deiner Phobie gegenüber der Kommandozeile?

Programme unter den Debian Derivaten kann man ganz einfach via apt installieren, bei RedHat mittels rpm und CentOs via yum. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (15. August 2019)

Alternativ gibt es aber auch eine grafische Software- und Paketverwaltung bei Ubuntu und Mint.
Das hat vor allem Vorteile, wenn man den Paketnamen nicht auswendig kennt.


----------



## Körschgen (16. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4KwHaiBOzNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xanrel (22. August 2019)

Läuft eh, hab's auch geschafft, dass die Aktualisierungsverwaltung keine Fehler mehr anzeigt.
Nur das mit den Signaturen vergleichen haut null.
Werd es neu aufsetzen und neu einrichten. Hab dazu nur momentan absolut keine Kraft und eh kein Wissen.
Muss mir alte Chatverlaufe durchlesen und alte Threads anschauen, sowie aktuelle Einstellungen um es beim einrichten wieder halbwegs so hinzubekommen, sowie allgemin Grundwissen über Linux aneignen.
Aktuell nur extreme Schmerzen wegen Schultereckgelenkssprengung und auch so noch genug Stress.
Schritt für Schritt.


----------



## colormix (22. August 2019)

Die  Einstellungen  kann man alle  vorher  sichern, 
Mozilla  Profile stehen alle  im Home Verzeichnis ,
die  anderen im  Home/.config   ... an den Namen kann man schon  erkannten um  welches Programm es  sich handelt , der  Desktop ist  auch noch irgendwo gesichert  weiß aber  nicht  mehr  wo der  ist  schnell wieder  eingerichtet von Hand .


Gute Besserung


----------



## CiD (22. August 2019)

*@ Xanrel*
Hab eben den ganzen Spaß mit Tor und Signaturprüfung unter Debian10 durchgespielt, funktioniert ohne Probleme.
Debian ist so direkt natürlich kein Mint aber die Anleitung auf der Tor-Webseite funktioniert zumindest schon mal.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich die Signatur von Tor Browser ueberpruefen? | Tor Project | Support






Xanrel schrieb:


> Nur das mit den Signaturen vergleichen haut null.


Schon versucht das Paket *gnupg* (nicht gnupg2 ! ) per synaptic neu zu installieren?
Selbst Debian stable hat schon v.2.2.12. 

Glaube das Paket sollte im Repository sein, ist so zumindest im Ubuntu-Repo (disco) vorhanden und verweist auf v2.2.12.

Was gibt der Befehl:

```
gpg --check-signatures -v
```
aus?



Xanrel schrieb:


> Aktuell nur extreme Schmerzen wegen Schultereckgelenkssprengung und auch so noch genug Stress.


Gute Besserung.


----------



## Xanrel (3. September 2019)

Schaut bei mir so aus:

https://i.imgur.com/5sy5DhV.png

bei dem Befehl kommt ne Fehlermeldung:

~ $ gpg --check-signatures -v
gpg: Invalid option "--check-signatures"


----------



## CiD (3. September 2019)

Hey, hab gerade nicht wirklich Zeit aber schau mir das heute Abend genauer an.

2 Fragen hab ich noch (bitte beantworten, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass du das hier irgendwo schon getan hast. Danke!):
1. Welche Mint Version?
2. Inhalt deiner sources.list (bei Debian basierenden Distros zu finden unter "/etc/apt/" u./o. "/etc/apt/sorces.list.d/"). Bei letzterem könnten auch mehrere Dateien vorhanden sein (z. B.: *official-package-repositories.list*), bitte den Inhalt dieser Dateien posten und den Dateinamen mit vermerken.

Auf den ersten Blick sieht das für mich nach einer älteren Mint Version aus, die noch auf das alte Ubuntu-Xenial Upstream Repository verweist (tippe mal auf Mint 18.x). Dort war GnuPG1 (v.1.4.20) und GnuPG2 (v.2.1.11) noch separat vorhanden. Im Ubuntu 18.04 Repo (bionic, auf den Mint 19.x basiert) verweist das Packet *gnupg* auf Version 2.2.4 (dein Bild zeigt 1.4.20).

Bevor du andere Sources in den Dateien angibst, vergewissere dich, dass deine Mint Version auch auf den neueren Ubuntu-Repos basiert und bitte vorher BACKUP der sources-Dateien machen! *Linux Mint 19.2 (Tina)* basiert auf Ubuntu 18.04 (bionic) also müsste deine sources.list so ähnlich aussehen:

```
deb http://packages.linuxmint.com tina main upstream import backport

deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-backports main restricted universe multiverse

deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic-security main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ bionic partner
```

Der Grund weshalb das command "--check-signatures" bei dir nicht funktioniert ist, das er vermutlich in GnuPG 1.x nicht vorhanden ist.
Das command sollte alle deine Keys aus dem key-store ausgeben (ähnlich wie --list-keys) aber sie zusätzlich noch verifizieren. Wollte damit nur in Erfahrung bringen, ob du überhaupt noch auf deinen key-store zugreifen kannst. 

Die Option "-v" steht für "Verbose" und sorgt für eine detaillierte Ausgabe in der Shell (gut für debugging bzw. Fehlersuche).

Vielleicht hilf auch einfach nur ein Dist-Upgrade: Mint18 auf Mint19 upgraden *(unter Vorbehalt, hab das Tutorial nicht getestet!)*

Wie gesagt, heute Abend schau ich nochmal rein.


----------



## Xanrel (4. September 2019)

Hab Linux Mint 18.3 Cinnamon auf den HP 15-bs502ng Jet Black ab €'*'499,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland gezogen.
Mit Hilfe von nem Kumpel (über Chat) dann auch einigermaßen alles einrichten können nur bezüglich W-LAN gab's anfangs größere Probleme.. und auch nach Kernel Updates..
Ubuntu findet keine Drahtlosnetzwerke › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de hat das gelöst..
Könnte sich dies auch mit einem Upgrade lösen oder brauch ich dann ne komplett neue Lösung?^^

Werd dann wahrscheinlich Linux upgraden (dachte das würde ich eh schon über den einen Manager tun - waren wohl aber nur die repositories und Kernel? nicht die Linux Version?)
will mir aber momentan auch nicht unbedingt noch mehr Probleme machen.. läuft das aktuelle Linux sicher auf meinem Laptop? Nicht, dass dies eben nicht der Fall ist und ich deswegen die ältere Version drauf habe..


sources.list:


```
#deb cdrom:[Linux Mint 18.3 _Sylvia_ - Release amd64 20171124]/ xenial contrib main non-free
```



official-package-repositories.list:


```
deb http://mirrors.evowise.com/linuxmint/packages sylvia main upstream import backport 

deb http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/ubuntu xenial main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/ubuntu xenial-updates main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/ubuntu xenial-backports main restricted universe multiverse

deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-security main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ xenial partner
```


----------



## colormix (8. September 2019)

Warum  nimste  nicht  Lubuntu-18.04   LTS ?
 ich habe damit  sehr  gute Erfahrungen   gemacht  seit  Dez 2018 , nutze dieses OS immer  noch sehr gerne auf einem meiner  Desktop PCs,  Wlan   ging  auch problemlos auch von meinem  Notebook da  mal testweise  den  Live Modus .


----------



## CiD (8. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Warum  nimste  nicht  Lubuntu-18.04   LTS ?


Mint läuft ab v19 auf dem gleichen Upstream-Repo wie Ubuntu 18.04, die Beide auf dem 4.15ner Kernel laufen. Wie man unschwer aus der von ihm verlinkten Anleitung/Foren-Thread herauslesen kann, sollte der entsprechende Treiber bereits im 4.15ner Kernel drin sein.
Theoretisch bräuchte er nur ein Upgrade auf Mint 19.2 durchführen (inkl. vorherigen Backup natürlich!) und sein WLAN sollte ohne weiteres funktionieren.
Ein Update des Treibers kann er auch laut der verlinkten Anleitung, wenn notwendig, durchführen. Entsprechender Kernel vorausgesetzt und der sollte standardmäßig nach dem Upgrade vorhanden sein.

Ein Umstieg wäre für ihn möglicherweise auch wieder eine unnötige Umgewöhnung.



colormix schrieb:


> Wlan   ging  auch problemlos auch von meinem  Notebook da  mal testweise  den  Live Modus .


Und welchen WLAN Adapter hast du drin? Ist es der gleiche wie seiner? Wenn nicht, wäre deine Aussage unnütz!


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (8. September 2019)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Hab Linux Mint 18.3 Cinnamon auf den HP 15-bs502ng Jet Black ab €'*'499,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland gezogen.
> Mit Hilfe von nem Kumpel (über Chat) dann auch einigermaßen alles einrichten können nur bezüglich W-LAN gab's anfangs größere Probleme.. und auch nach Kernel Updates..
> Ubuntu findet keine Drahtlosnetzwerke › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de hat das gelöst..
> Könnte sich dies auch mit einem Upgrade lösen oder brauch ich dann ne komplett neue Lösung?^^



Die HP-Notebooks haben zwei WLAN Antennen verbaut. Wenn Du das Upgrade durchführst, sollte sich das in der modprobe.d/rtl8723de.conf nicht ändern. 

Wenn Du eine neue Installation von Mint planen möchtest, dann musst Du wieder Ubuntu findet keine Drahtlosnetzwerke › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de durchführen.

Bei meinem HP-Notebook war es vor einigen Tagen genauso und seid dem läuft es mit einer Neunzig bis zu Hundert prozentigen WLAN Anbindung.


----------



## CiD (11. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich muss dem Chip überhaupt nichts sagen was für eine Antenne


Um dich und deine Geräte geht es in diesem Thread auch gar nicht!


----------



## INU.ID (12. September 2019)

*Die Moderation hat "ein paar" Beiträge entfernen müssen. Bitte bleibt ALLE beim Thema, klärt persönliches per PM, oder macht einen eigenen Thread auf!*

Und jetzt nur mal um etwas klarzustellen:

Es wurden 77 Spam/OT/BS Beiträge entfernt. Davon waren 20 von einem User über den sich so mancher hier beschwert, und 57 von den Usern die sich beschweren. Bevor sich hier also nächstes mal wieder über einen User (bzw. dessen Spam/OT) beschwert wird, sollten sich manche User lieber mal an die eigene Nase fassen!

Weitermachen.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (12. September 2019)

Beitrag Lesen bevor hier wieder OT Spam entsteht.

Auf dem ersten Bild ist ein Realteak WLAN 8723be zu erkennen der zwei integrierte WLAN Antennen verbaut hat.
Der User Xanrel hat ein ähnliches Modul nur mit einer "de" bezeichnung.

Dieses Modul muss man unter jede Linux Distro konfigurieren. Wenn das nicht geschieht, kommt es zu WLAN Unterbrechungen weil jegliche Linux Distro's versuchen, gleichzeitig auf die Antennen zuzugreifen.

Guide Ubuntu findet keine Drahtlosnetzwerke › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de

Bei einem Upgrade bleiben diese Befehle in der Config bestehen. Entscheidet man sich für Clean Install, muss man die Befehle wieder ausführen.

Wenn Linux Mint installiert und konfiguriert ist, sowie Programme die man für das tägliche Arbeiten heruntergeladen hat, kann ein Back-up mit Timeshift was in Linux Mint integriert oder mit jeglichen Tools erstellen.


----------



## Zeiss (12. September 2019)

@IsoldeMaduschen: Danke für den hilfreichen Beitrag (der mit der Anleitung)! 

OT: Weiß Du zufällig ob dieser Problem nur Realtek Adapter betrifft oder auch andere? Es gibt ja auch massig Intel-Karten, die zwei Antennen haben (N6200 zum Beispiel).


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (12. September 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @IsoldeMaduschen: Danke für den hilfreichen Beitrag (der mit der Anleitung)!
> 
> OT: Weiß Du zufällig ob dieser Problem nur Realtek Adapter betrifft oder auch andere? Es gibt ja auch massig Intel-Karten, die zwei Antennen haben (N6200 zum Beispiel).



[Solved] Wifi drops, Centrino Advanced-N 6200 - Linux Mint Forums


----------



## DKK007 (17. September 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> OT: Weiß Du zufällig ob dieser Problem nur Realtek Adapter betrifft oder auch andere? Es gibt ja auch massig Intel-Karten, die zwei Antennen haben (N6200 zum Beispiel).



Interessant, das er wirklich zwei Antennen meint. Hatte erst das erst als zwei Module verstanden, und mich gewundert, ob er nicht doch noch ein WWAN drin hat. 

Ich hab bei mir alle mobilen Geräte, wenn mit diese mit WLAN-Karten ausgeliefert wurden, die nicht von Intel waren, auf welche von Intel umgerüstet und dann natürlich auch die schnellsten genommen die zu dem Zeitpunk in dem Format verfügbar waren. Die hatten soweit ich mich erinnern kann immer (mindestens?) zwei Antennen. 
Damit bin ich bisher unter Linux immer gut gefahren. 
Einzig beim Tablet musste ich den Kernel aktualisieren, weil das Modul sehr neu war. 
Da trat dann allerdings ein Problem mit der Speicherkarte auf, das immer noch da ist. https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...zwerkmanager-verschwunden.html?highlight=Mint


----------



## Xanrel (5. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Interessant, das er wirklich zwei Antennen meint. Hatte erst das erst als zwei Module verstanden, und mich gewundert, ob er nicht doch noch ein WWAN drin hat.
> 
> Ich hab bei mir alle mobilen Geräte, wenn mit diese mit WLAN-Karten ausgeliefert wurden, die nicht von Intel waren, auf welche von Intel umgerüstet und dann natürlich auch die schnellsten genommen die zu dem Zeitpunk in dem Format verfügbar waren. Die hatten soweit ich mich erinnern kann immer (mindestens?) zwei Antennen.
> Damit bin ich bisher unter Linux immer gut gefahren.
> ...



Kann man Laptops so einfach upgraden?
Also auch meinen HP?
Was kann man alles upgraden? Oder ist das von Gerät zu Gerät unterschiedlich?

Dachte immer Laptops wären zu klein oder extra so gebaut dass man da nur bedingt was machen kann.. auch wegen Mainboard..

Bin bisher noch mit meinem Linux ausgekommen, nach weiterem anpassen..
Möchte nun doch Upgraden - macht es mehr Sinn den Laptop platt zu machen und auf 19.* zu gehen oder von 18.3 upzugraden?

Wie mach ich das am schlausten? Wo kann ich meine ganzen Einstellungen finden um sie auf einen USB-Stick zu sichern?

Geht das hier dann auf der 19.* Version noch genau so? Ubuntu findet keine Drahtlosnetzwerke &#8250; Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten &#8250; Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung &#8250; Forum &#8250; ubuntuusers.de
Habe hier wo ich momentan bin kein LAN-Anschluss.. werde mir also den WLAN Treiber auf jeden Fall davor auch noch ziehen und auf nen USB Stick..

Sorry für die ganzen Noob-Fragen.. meine Schultereckgelenksprengung hat einige Komplikationen nach sich gezogen und ich hab bisher immer noch keine Zeit gefunden mir Linux ordentlich beizubringen - hat dazu eventuell auch jemand nen paar gute Adressen für Lesestoff?

Grüße


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2020)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Kann man Laptops so einfach upgraden?
> Also auch meinen HP?
> Was kann man alles upgraden? Oder ist das von Gerät zu Gerät unterschiedlich?



Hängt natürlich vom Modell ab. Was für einen hast du denn?

Meistens lässt sich zumindest die Festplatte und der RAM austauschen. Wobei der in der letzten Zeit auch öfter direkt auf der Hauptplatine verlötet ist. 

Wenn die Hersteller mal gut sind, gibt es direkt eine Montage-Anleitung. Wie z.B. bei diesem hier: Dell G5 15 SE 5505 Eclipse Black ab &euro;' '1299,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Service-Anleitung (PDF): https://gzhls.at/blob/ldb/1/9/9/5/9b5a177536efc930425a9e7ae4da03cd4b15.pdf


----------



## Xanrel (5. Juni 2020)

Hab immer noch den HP 15-bs502ng 

Bin aber auch Recht zufrieden mit dem - brauch nur das Upgrade auf das neue Linux und nen neuen Akku..^^


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2020)

HP 15-bs502ng Jet Black ab &euro;'*'555,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Der Akku ist da wohl auch intern verbaut. Du kannst ja mal ein scharfes Foto vom Innenleben machen, dann kann ich mal schauen, was sich da so machen lässt. Eventuell auch ein zusätzliches von der WLAN-Karte, dann kann ich dir sagen, welches Intel-Modell da passt.

Das Linux solltest du in der aktuellen Version wohl komplett frisch installieren.


----------



## fotoman (5. Juni 2020)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Möchte nun doch Upgraden - macht es mehr Sinn den Laptop platt zu machen und auf 19.* zu gehen oder von 18.3 upzugraden?


Falls Du alles immer brav über irgendwelche Ubuntu/Mint Tools konfiguriert hast, dann würde ich den Weg eines Upgrades von 18.3 -> 19.x versuchen (Backups hat man ja sowieso und Zeit auch mehr wie genug).
Linux Mint - Community

Nachdem ich schmerzlich lernen musste, dass ich bei Mint 19 nahezu keine Einstellungen aus Mint 18 manuell übernehemen konnte (weil es oft die Tools einfach nicht mehr gab), werde ich vermutlich Mitte 2021 den Schritt nicht gehen. Entweder, mein NAS wir extremst abgespeckt und kann danach (mit CentOS o.Ä., was erheblich länger Support erhält) außer Samba und BTRFS nichts mehr oder ich verzichte auf BTRFS und installiere Windows.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle bis April 2021 bei Mint 18 bleiben und dann neu installieren.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2020)

Wobei Mint 19 doch noch ein paar Jahre Support hat. Um genau zu sein bis April 2023. Linux Mint &#8211; Wikipedia
Das Problem mit dem auf 9 Monate verkürzten Support gab es nur bei Mint 14 bis 16.


----------



## nordischerdruide (7. Juni 2020)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Servus! Ich brauche unbedingt etwas Hilfe.
> 
> 
> Jedenfalls wollte ich Tor installieren und auch mal die Signatur überprüfen.. Habe ich noch nie gemacht, sollte jedoch auch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein..?
> Hab mir einige GPG Programme etc, aus der Anwendungsverwaltung heruntergeladen. Hab es jedoch mit keinem hinbekommen und die Programme deswegen wieder deinstalliert.




System zerschossen…. das kenne ich noch aus meiner Anfängerzeit 
Manchmal half beim Neustart die erweiterte Option – alle Pakete prüfen und reparieren, aber nicht immer.
In den meisten Fällen habe ich das System NEU aufgesetzt.

In Bezug auf TOR, da gibt es doch Linuxdistributionen wie Tails, als Live System auf CD oder Stick.


----------



## Xanrel (7. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> HP 15-bs502ng Jet Black ab €'*'555,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Der Akku ist da wohl auch intern verbaut. Du kannst ja mal ein scharfes Foto vom Innenleben machen, dann kann ich mal schauen, was sich da so machen lässt. Eventuell auch ein zusätzliches von der WLAN-Karte, dann kann ich dir sagen, welches Intel-Modell da passt.
> 
> Das Linux solltest du in der aktuellen Version wohl komplett frisch installieren.



Habe ziemlich genau den Laptop, nur der Akku ist nicht fest verbaut sondern lässt sich hinten einfach rausklicken..

Was haltet ihr von dem Akku? Ist natürlich nicht original.. erscheint meinem jedoch ziemlich genau gleich.
Laptop Akku fuer HP 15-BS501TU 15-BS501UR 15-BS502NG 15-BS502NS 15-BS021NG  | eBay

Kann man den kaputten Akku wieder reparieren? Da sind doch wahrscheinlich einfach so dicke Akku-"Batterien" drin?



nordischerdruide schrieb:


> System zerschossen&#8230;. das kenne ich noch aus meiner Anfängerzeit
> Manchmal half beim Neustart die erweiterte Option &#8211; alle Pakete prüfen und reparieren, aber nicht immer.
> In den meisten Fällen habe ich das System NEU aufgesetzt.
> 
> In Bezug auf TOR, da gibt es doch Linuxdistributionen wie Tails, als Live System auf CD oder Stick.



Tails will ich mir auch noch auf nem USB-Stick einrichten.. damit ich mobil ohne eigenes Gerät, an anderen Geräten auf meine Kryptos zugreifen kann..


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juni 2020)

Reparieren kann man da nichts und wäre auch gefährlich. 

Wenn solltest du den Akku von einem ordentlichen Händler kaufen. HP 15-bs502ng (2QF10EA) Ersatzteile - Akkus, Tastaturen, Netzteile und mehr, alles bei ipc-computer.de
Da sind viele Fälschungen unterwegs. Brandgefahr durch Akkus - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Xanrel (7. Juni 2020)

hier noch ein paar Bilder..

okay die 130€ für die 2800mAh kann ich mir nicht leisten..

dann doch lieber für 43€ nur 2600mAh..
HP 15-bs502ng (2QF10EA) Replacement Akku 38Wh - ipc-computer.de

dann vllt sogar 2mal..

wieso kann man den alten nicht reparieren?
da sollten doch einfach nur so 4 Zellen drin sein.. eine davon wird wohl kaputt sein..

muss man halt aufpassen dass man den akku vorsichtig aufkriegt und ordentlich wieder verschließt.. gibt's da keine Leute die sowas für ne Aufwandsentschädigung machen?


HP Pavilion 15-BS503NA battery,2200mAh battery for HP Pavilion 15-BS503NA laptop 4 cells

sowas ist wahrscheinlich auch eher meh? sie sagen der passt für meinen Laptop ^^


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juni 2020)

Bestelle bei einem deutschen Händler, wo du auch Garantie hast.



Xanrel schrieb:


> muss man halt aufpassen dass man den akku vorsichtig aufkriegt und ordentlich wieder verschließt.. gibt's da keine Leute die sowas für ne Aufwandsentschädigung machen?



Das macht keiner. Da ist das Risiko zu hoch. 
Wenn kannst du für das Geld gleich einen neuen Akku kaufen.


----------

